# Selling my 2007 MINI COOPER S in Rochester NY to get a 2013 BMW 328i



## 328i2013 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm selling my 2007 Mini Cooper S to get a 2013 BMW 328i. I live in upstate NY so if anyone is interested in an awesome used Mini, details and photos on my car can be found at http://sites.google.com/site/2007cooperforsale/


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Good luck with the sale! We just traded in our Cooper S for a 2012 328i xDrive Touring. (Wife was ready to go back to BMW!)

The last 3er I owned was an E30... they have come a long way!


----------



## 328i2013 (Jul 18, 2012)

M.Wong, neat Touring. I can't wait to get the 328i.

Did you feel you got decent trade in value for your Cooper? I didn't even ask the dealer for a trade - I assumed it would be better to sell to a private party. Do you think I'm pricing the car ok at http://sites.google.com/site/2007cooperforsale/


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

The dealership did give us a fair price on the trade. Decided for the first time not to hassle with a private sale even though we could have made a little more if we sold it ourselves. 

With the miles on your 2007 I think it's probably priced in the right neighborhood.


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

GLWS from another upstater


----------



## 328i2013 (Jul 18, 2012)

@M.Wong My BMW dealer sold the car to me 7% below the MSRP, so I figured they really don't have room to offer good trade in value for my cooper. Hence, I'm selling it privately.

@TRIPLE_O Thanks. Though I had to look up with GLWS meant


----------

